# Austin Rathmann



## crae (Apr 6, 2004)

It is most unfortunate that I find myself writing this but may not come to the surprise of many of you. I've known Austin for quite a long time having paddled in Ecuador and North Carolina together and loosely kept in touch over the years.

So when he called me a couple weeks ago as he was passing through Denver with the intentions to move to Crested Butte or Steamboat and he needed a place to stay I thought nothing of it. I was away on a trip but told him he could crash on the couch for a couple days. 

Well my girlfriend noticed a couple oddities when she attempted to stop by and water my plants and low and behold when I returned from my vacation I realized he had stolen five computers, an external hard drive, a bike, skis, my suit and ties, cash and the power tools I use for work. The worst of it all was an ipad of my mothers who just recently passed away. We honestly just want our pictures, videos and memories back.

He has a warrant for his arrest now but we are unsure of his location. If anyone hears from him please contact me directly. He is not to be trusted and apparently is so wrapped up in drugs he will assuredly steal from anyone. Thanks for your time.

Cameron Rae
720-839-7316


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Knowing Austin... this is saddening to hear.*

Cameron,

I am so sad to hear this news. I recall when I led a trip to Ecuador with Austin as my student and us meeting you cerca 2002. I know you are a soulful person whom would help anyone. Your account is indicative of serious addiction problems that demands professional help. 

I encourage you to reach out to Austin's parents. This is a difficult time for them. But your information may be of some help. And they may be willing to help you recover some of your losses and/or help Austin find help. 
Hoping the best for Austin. And that you recover your losses. 

While, this must've been a difficult post for you to publish it is the right thing to do. Nothing you said was vindictive. Rather, your details could help the next person that Austin approaches or lead to family help. I don't think this is a time for the public to bash. And it's apparently dangerous for friends to accept Austin into their homes and try to help him. All the more reason to reach out to his family in the case they are trying to find and help him. Think about it. 

David


----------

